# exposed



## riley (Jun 22, 2009)

i purchased 2 young does yesterday 1, 5 or 6 months old th e other 4 or 5 months old they were already exposed to a buck for over a week would it be ok to put them in my big pen with my buck because to damage is already done or should i keep them seperated they all are boers


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 22, 2009)

if i had the space id pen them away from your buck.are they big enough tobe bred now.


----------



## riley (Jun 22, 2009)

the bigger one i think is big enough but i dont think the smaller one is but i am unsure of their exact age


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 22, 2009)

then pen the smaller 1 off if you can.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 22, 2009)

From what I understand they are both to young to safely breed and I would pen them separate from your buck and hope they weren't bred by the other.


----------



## username taken (Jun 22, 2009)

first of all you need to decide whether you want these girls bred now or not. VERY well grown Boer does can be bred at that age, but only if they are VERY WELL GROWN. 

if you want them bred, then sure, run them with your buck. 

if you dont want them bred, separate them off from him.

Now, how long were they exposed to the other male, and how long ago was it? you might consider aborting them if you want to make sure they arent bred. but that does depend on the time frame we are talking about


----------



## haviris (Jun 22, 2009)

I would keep them separate, w/ only a week with the buck there is a good chance they are not bred, and in my opinion they are way to young!


----------



## taraann81 (Jun 22, 2009)

I am new to goats, but just for my information, shouldn't they be quarantined for a period anyways?


Hi username taken.  I though you had disappeared!


----------



## username taken (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi taraann, I disappeared for a while, life got in the way, things got a bit messy here. Was just about to PM you to see how your kiddos are going. 

Yes, I make it a habit to quarrantine for 2 - 4 wks. But a lot of people dont have the facilities and/or inclination to do that


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 23, 2009)

I'd keep them separated for all the reasons listed, plus so you'll KNOW who the baby daddies are.


----------

